# Avatar Mushrooms!



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I know what you are thinking...."DendroDave already posted this you turd..."

Difference is, these are hand crafted 

I started out by sculpting the mushroom stem and head separately, followed by hot gluing them together once fired. Just normal red art clay here, nothing fancy. Make sure to add the detailed ridges, spots, and stem hole at this stage. It makes it easier to paint, and glue together. I didn’t think of this before, but to ease mounting the mushrooms, add another stem section past the stem "knob". This way, you can stick the extra stem into your background or driftwood, while maintaining the natural mushroom stem shape. I’ll be adding these sections so they can be stuck into my clay backgrounds.



















Once glued together, I then painted a white base coat using acrylic paint. The glow paint is white/clear, so this base coat is what you want the main mushroom colour to be. I then applied 4-5 coats of the glow paint. Since this paint is the brightest stuff out there, is also has the largest particle size. (The larger the particle size, the brighter the glow...) This large particle size makes for an uneven coating, hence the 5 coats needed to make it consistent.











Here is a link for those interested in the paint I used.
Glow in the Dark


If you look at the way natural bioluminescent mushrooms grow, you will notice areas of darkness. This is what I tried to duplicate using brown paint and a very fine tipped brush.

Once the details were completed, I then finished them off with an acrylic sealant. Ensure you do a test coating using the glow paint and sealant on a scrap piece of paper. I’m not completely sure on how most acrylic sealants work, but you do not want it to block the UV rays. I made these a tasteful and realistic size...They range from 1.5", down to .75" tip-to-tail. Very detailed stuff here, so no coffee while painting 



















Hope everyone enjoyed! I'll post pics of the remaining mushrooms when I finish, and also once I mount them inside my tanks.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

GRIMM said:


> I know what you are thinking...."DendroDave already posted this you turd..."
> 
> Difference is, these are hand crafted
> 
> ...



Thx for encouraging dendro dave.....lol awesome detail though.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh wow... This could be sweeeeet.. I'd like to see an "Avatar" viv... Hmmmmmm


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

That's pretty awesome alright but are you certain each of those acrylic colors is completely non-toxic? Greens and blues frequently aren't 100% safe.


----------



## Almog (Sep 27, 2010)

Those look AMAZING.

I can't wait to see them integrated in a viv!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

LOL...sweet. Glad I could inspire 

Excellent work also, very realistic. Like that you took the time/trouble to make them look real, being at different stages of development and natural looking in day light. I'm going to try the real live glowing mushrooms first I think but something like this is my back up plan, and it may be a more suitable way to brighten the night viewing of some smaller vivs also, without making them look unnatural during the day.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

johnc said:


> That's pretty awesome alright but are you certain each of those acrylic colors is completely non-toxic? Greens and blues frequently aren't 100% safe.


I actually only used white, and a little brown for the details....Im more concered with the glow paint being toxic, hence the reason for completely covering the mushrooms with acrylic sealant.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> LOL...sweet. Glad I could inspire
> 
> Excellent work also, very realistic. Like that you took the time/trouble to make them look real, being at different stages of development and natural looking in day light. I'm going to try the real live glowing mushrooms first I think but something like this is my back up plan, and it may be a more suitable way to brighten the night viewing of some smaller vivs also, without making them look unnatural during the day.


Thanks buddy. These little b*stards took a while to make, but they came out better then expected in the end.

I think it would be cool if you managed to grow real mushrooms, but realistically how long do you think they will grow? I think the cost of the real ones vs fake is probably similar, however at least these will last forever. I believe the glow paint will only loose 5% of its effect over a 10 year period. Much longer then real which may only last a month or two.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Those look great GRIMM. Good work!


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

they look great, can't wait to see them installed


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

talk about being creative! Great work once again man.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Wow! I'm not much for anything "fake" in a viv, but those look fantastic! Both in light, and glowing! If you have any hippie freinds, better put a lock on your viv...they might try and eat them on you...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are great looking shrooms......How are you going to put them in? Glue to a piece of wood?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

You know, I'd buy some if you make more.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It would be great to add a short peg of wire or something so you can anchor them to a piece of wood.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Yea! With some Blue Azureus! (Get it ... Blue Skin )



AaronAcker said:


> Oh wow... This could be sweeeeet.. I'd like to see an "Avatar" viv... Hmmmmmm


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome job on the Shrooms! That was a great idea, and I love the realistic paint job! U should consider selling those! i bet lots of people would buy em.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Based on the picture you posted and the picture on their site, Im guessing you used the water based one, right?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. This little fun project seems to be a hit! haha



Azurel said:


> Those are great looking shrooms......How are you going to put them in? Glue to a piece of wood?





Vermfly said:


> It would be great to add a short peg of wire or something so you can anchor them to a piece of wood.


If I make more, I will be adding another clay section to the bottom of the mushrooms. That way they can be pushed into backgrounds, or inserted into drilled holes in wood.



johnc said:


> You know, I'd buy some if you make more.





Gamble said:


> Awesome job on the Shrooms! That was a great idea, and I love the realistic paint job! U should consider selling those! i bet lots of people would buy em.


Thanks guys. If anyone is interested in getting some of these, PM me with a quantity you might want, aswell as a price you would be willing to pay for each. In all honesty, these cost a lot to make and take a lot of time, but if I get enough people interested I might buy some bulk glow paint and get a production line started over christmas break.



Okapi said:


> Based on the picture you posted and the picture on their site, Im guessing you used the water based one, right?


Yes water based for sure. They wont ship anything other then water based paints across boarders.


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

wow thats cool


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a really awesome idea, is the acrylic sealant you used waterproof?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

GRIMM said:


> Thanks buddy. These little b*stards took a while to make, but they came out better then expected in the end.
> 
> I think it would be cool if you managed to grow real mushrooms, but realistically how long do you think they will grow? I think the cost of the real ones vs fake is probably similar, however at least these will last forever. I believe the glow paint will only loose 5% of its effect over a 10 year period. Much longer then real which may only last a month or two.


I don't know....If I actually get fruiting bodies that produce spore, in theory they could be perpetual, or at least until they eat up suitable growing material. I'll probably end up doing some fake ones either way since I'd have little control over where real ones would pop up and thrive best.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I finished painting the 1st batch of mushrooms. By the response/intrest of you guys, I will most likely be making these over christmas break to sell if I can get more glow paint in time. If you are at all interested, send me a PM with the quantity so I can guage how many to make next go around. I'll also be experimenting making small shelf mushrooms incase these dont float your boat (eventually). Expect 4 mushrooms/10$ due to all the added material costs, and time.

I also tested out the acrylic sealant on a mushroom. I let it sit under lights with the group all day, and there was no decrease in glow strength. And yes, this is a waterproof sealant.

I dont know why, but I couldnt get my camera to work very well in darkness tonight. In any case, here they are.


----------



## klik339 (May 17, 2010)

great work man those look amazing.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Awesome job on the Shrooms! That was a great idea, and I love the realistic paint job! U should consider selling those! i bet lots of people would buy em.


I know that i would!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Chris155hp said:


> I know that i would!


I am making more to sell. Started my next batch last night.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> I am making more to sell. Started my next batch last night.


K put me down for some


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I want a necklace!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I wouldn't mind a couple. Give me a pm


----------



## zzpop102 (Apr 24, 2010)

I will take some as well. Send me a pm when you know a price. Thanks


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the interest everybody. I have started making a large batch and I'm going to be getting some of the glow paint in bulk to fill the orders Ive gotten. I'll have a price and a for sale thread once I have them all completed, and crunch my cost numbers.... 2.5-3$ is what I'm thinking per mushroom, but it all depends on the price of the glow paint ("brightest glow paint sold anywhere"), and clay firing costs. I will be asking for a minimum order of 20$ aswell, to avoid sending single mushrooms across countries. 1-2 in a viv would just look stupid compared to a few nice little clusters anyways.

Expect a nice big batch within a month! And to see what these look like in a viv within the week! Thanks again everyone.

PS....Continue to pm me with rough quantities so I can judge my workload over the holidays.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here they are with the added aluminum V for mounting.










And here they are inside one of my 20 gallon tanks. I have 10 in total at the moment, but I'll be adding more into the shadows.





































It was incredibly difficult to capture them at night, but not due to their lack of glow. These things are actually nutso bright! I thought they were impressive under normal house lights, but the flourescent fixture I have brings out their intense glow. I actually wish I could show you guys in person, I would sell a lot more that way! haha


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

All I can say is WOW! Can't wait to have some in my vivs


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks great....It is helping me picture what some of my special Fx ideas will look like. Throw some electroluminescent or side glow fiber optic cable in there to make the moss glow, streams and waterfalls made with clear lexan or translucent mineral slabs lit from underneath for glowing blue water, some glowing mushrooms, a few fluorescent mineral samples along with possibly a few other ideas I have...and Bam!, Welcome to Pandora!  Be on the look out for that thread title in the coming months.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Now i want these even more


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Have you tried making "shelf fungi" like this? that would look sweet on a "tree" or stump viv...







OT*** just for the record, that was my idea!!!!! the shelf shrooms...lol


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow those little things definitely add alot to the viv!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I'm just glad they look even better inside the viv then they did outside.



boabab95 said:


> Have you tried making "shelf fungi" like this? that would look sweet on a "tree" or stump viv...
> 
> 
> OT*** just for the record, that was my idea!!!!! the shelf shrooms...lol


A few people have asked about making bracket/shelf mushrooms. I have thought about it, but for now I will be sticking with making a big batch with this style. Once I have them all done and up for sale, I'll try my hand making a few shelf mushrooms. The thing is, it will take a lot more time, material, and detail to make them look realistic to the natural thing. And it will also be more difficult to integrate them into a viv unless they are purchased before hand, then molded to fit the background. These ones are easy to stick anywhere, but shelf fungus is much wider and is more difficult to match up to a mating surface.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

GRIMM said:


> Thanks everybody. I'm just glad they look even better inside the viv then they did outside.
> 
> 
> 
> A few people have asked about making bracket/shelf mushrooms. I have thought about it, but for now I will be sticking with making a big batch with this style. Once I have them all done and up for sale, I'll try my hand making a few shelf mushrooms. The thing is, it will take a lot more time, material, and detail to make them look realistic to the natural thing. And it will also be more difficult to integrate them into a viv unless they are purchased before hand, then molded to fit the background. These ones are easy to stick anywhere, but shelf fungus is much wider and is more difficult to match up to a mating surface.


You could make individual shelf fungi, and even make small ones only an inch or 2 wide, put metal pegs on the back like you did this batch kinda and then anyone could just use a small drill bit to drill a small hole or 2 into any piece of wood/cork on the background or else where in the viv, put a dab of silicon on the metal and slide them into the holes making arrangements of fungi. If they don't fit quite flush with the background some brown silicone maybe mixed with sphagnum moss or peat moss could be used as spackle kinda to fill in the little gaps. 

I think in some cases considerably scaled down versions will look really good. I plan on doing a bunch of tiny glowing blue, purple, white mushrooms,(there is paint that glows white). I think I'll also do some amanita style mushrooms with some red glow paint and white glow paint for the spots. I did something similar in an old aquarium years back. 

Amanita...









Clusters of small green glowing mushrooms(Live)...









Small cluster of a live species that glows more blue then green in real life...









Larger shelf fungi like these may be harder to do when not custom, but a Spackle method like I suggested would probably help where the fit wasn't ideal. Notice the multi colors....I think that would look wicked in red/white glow paint....(right click and open in new tab if it doesn't display...worked for me)









I saw some fake mushrooms made with LEDs in a variety of colors that were very natural looking kinda like these Tiny clusters that look like this. These would be cool glowing in different colors...(right click and open in new tab if it doesn't display...worked for me)









Ah here is a better pic, that shows what I have in mind for fake shrooms (Borrowed from my thread on blue mushrooms http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/57810-blue-mushrooms-2.html)...









There are even purple wild mushrooms...


















And even solid red...









All these could be simulated with glow paints, and would look like their natural counter parts by day, but glow at night 

Here is a live version that doesn't glow to kinda represent what I was talking about with smaller glowing shelf fungi...









Here is a live glowing species that doesn't quite have the look I want but kinda shows the effect...









These are worth posting and could be done in glow paint...









Anyways I think we've just scratched the surface of what can be done here 
Here is a link to a seller of various solvent and water based glow paints...
http://glowinc.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=2 (I think solvent based paints my be used if we coat them with a sealer, like maybe just clear coat krylon spray paint? Any other ideas there?)

For those of you interested in this stuff (and haven't already) check out these old and new threads of mine...
New thread...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-lights-fiber-optic-fx-plants.html#post535703

Old threads...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ossible-ways-create-glowing-fx-live-moss.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...semi-precious-stone-use-viv-construction.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/26806-glow-dark-mushrooms-updated.html (A couple of similar threads exist on DB)
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/56678-bioluminescent-animals-vivarium.html


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah there are definitely a lot of variations out there. Problem is the amount of time more complex designs will take. Once you make a batch of these, you will see where I'm comming from.

The glow paint is very "sandy" and to get an even coating takes at least 3 seperate applications (I did 4-5 on my 1st batch). Basically the more powerful the glow, the larger the glow particle size mixed with the paint, and the harder it is to cover the entire mushroom surface with the particles.

Also, as far as where I purchased my glow paint, the only water based paints come in green, blue, and white. All the other colours are solvent based, which doesnt appeal to me in a viv environment. In addition, the green glow paint has a glow duration of 24 hours. This doesnt mean it will be vibrant the entire 24 hour period though. It is extremely bright for the first hour, then has a medium glow until morning. As for the "white" colour, I purchased some and it looks more blue then white.

The white, blue, and yellow paint have a total glow time of 2-3 hours. Reds and oranges are only 10 minutes total. Meaning you will probably only get a 2-10 minute span of bright glow, then nothing noticeable from far. Concidering the time these things take to make, it doesnt seem worth it for a few minutes of glow. I would suggest making different colour mushrooms without glow paint, and only use the green for ones you want to glow throughout the night.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

GRIMM said:


> Yeah there are definitely a lot of variations out there. Problem is the amount of time more complex designs will take. Once you make a batch of these, you will see where I'm comming from.
> 
> The glow paint is very "sandy" and to get an even coating takes at least 3 seperate applications (I did 4-5 on my 1st batch). Basically the more powerful the glow, the larger the glow particle size mixed with the paint, and the harder it is to cover the entire mushroom surface with the particles.
> 
> ...


Ya no doubt it will be labor intensive to make a lot, and/or to do more complex ones. The site I linked to was similar...3 waterbased, a bunch of solvent based ones but I think with a sealer of some type those could be used safely. You should be able to use a black light to activate the glow for as long as needed. I'm not sure what white glow paint will look like though...it might look more blue/purple then actual white when under a black light. A very small/low powered black light should be enough, but it still may be good to just have it on for a couple hours or less using a timer so you don't expose the animals to wacky lighting conditions for to long, or much UVA radiation (though that should be of minimal concern with a small blacklight). I have an A/C 4 inch FL tube blacklight that actually did a fair job of lighting up the glow stuff in that 40b viv...that would probably be enough for most 10-20gal tanks. Getting enough light across the width of the tank to activate glow effects I think was more problem then the height. Also smaller black lights will produce much less visible light so the viv won't have as much of a purple hue, so the glow fx will activate while the viv looks mostly dark still. The purple hue may add to a "avatar" effect though in some cases if that is what you are going for.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

that's awesome! 

How long do they glow in the dark?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

raimeiken said:


> that's awesome!
> 
> How long do they glow in the dark?


They glow very bright for about an hour, then have a medium glow until morning.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

GRIMM....man you never ever oh and did i mention never cease to amaze me! I absolutly love these things! Fantastic job! I may hafta contact you about some custom add ons to my new tank that im gonna be starting on soon for my red eyes. Ive got 5 adults and 22 juvies growing fast! Bravo again!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Man those look great glowing in there! Glad to be on the list


----------



## zzpop102 (Apr 24, 2010)

WOW!!! those look so amazing. I can't wait to try them out in my tanks. They look super bright. I love them. I am also super glad I am on the list.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Just giving you a bump for this awesome idea, can't wait to get mine


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Grimm I think you need to add some firefly lights to complement your shrooms


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Grimm I think you need to add some firefly lights to complement your shrooms


I second that. Great job on these Grimm


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I received a bunch of PM's asking about the shrooms and whats going on. I finished the white base coat on my batch of 230 shrooms today (only took 3.5 hours lol). If I can spend a solid 3 hours every night this week on them, I might be able to finish by next sunday. Im expecting no later then the following weekend though since I cant dedicate all my time to painting this week.

To everyone that has sent me PMs, I have you on my list and will be sending out PMs once I post my official for sale thread. Thanks for all the interest everybody  Hopefully I made enough for now lol.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

And apparently I forgot to post this here. Just a little video I made for these guys.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Great video grim. Looks awesome


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

what brand and type of clay are you using


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Chris155hp said:


> what brand and type of clay are you using


I bought it from a pottery store. Its just red art clay, nothing fancy about it, and no name brands.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

I like all these ideas so I decided ill try to spice things up a bit I have a few ideas Im currently working on normal and shelf mushrooms with these effects

Trying a two colors of glow paint on mushrooms

Trying different colored mushrooms orange and red with little spots on it that glow or orange with green glow paint

Different types of glowing shelve fungi

I was almost thinking of a underwater pond or aquarium light buryed in the gravel or soil to make the substrate/moss glow, I also can to the point were I was thinking of buying fake plants, painting them with glow paint then having an entire plant glow I'm stilll not sure but its a start


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

These are pretty cool. I've been interested in some "shelf type" mushrooms like tree growth style. Something long enough and thick enough that a tinc could hop on. This would look great and increase vertical space. Would you be interested in making some? I'd do it myself but I have zero art/ design talent...just look at my tanks.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

leuc11 said:


> I like all these ideas so I decided ill try to spice things up a bit I have a few ideas Im currently working on normal and shelf mushrooms with these effects
> 
> Trying a two colors of glow paint on mushrooms
> 
> ...


I didn't see a post from you in my thread so in case you missed it...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ossible-ways-create-glowing-fx-live-moss.html

Might wanna check out the new one also...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...e-rock-simulated-rippling-water-fx-light.html


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i was on instructables and found LED glow mushrooms! They're made basically in the same fashion, but with an led bulb shoved in the cap. I think they're pretty awesome. Any idea if this would be plausible in a viv? It would be the coolest moon lights ever. Here is the link Charge and admire 
What do you guys think?


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

I want some!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

For everyone PMing me again lately, these are on hold for a long while. Kinda busy building other stuff. Just be on the look out for an official for sale thread down the road most likely near the end of summer. Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome! Add me to the list... please


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw this and immediately thought of this thread....

Glowing Mushrooms


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

*GRIMM*, what about the moss? Does it grow over your mushrooms?


----------



## erae (Nov 23, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> I know what you are thinking...."DendroDave already posted this you turd..."
> 
> Difference is, these are hand crafted
> 
> ...



*WOW! These are so amazing, I don't even have the words to express how cool they are...now I realize that I am a bit late coming to the party but do you happen to have any of those glow mushrooms left? Or would you be willing to make another batch for me? I simply must have them in my vivariums!!!! *


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

You anywhere near a point where you may be able to make an sell more?


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Oops, just read above!


----------



## Andy_Panda (Dec 5, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> For everyone PMing me again lately, these are on hold for a long while. Kinda busy building other stuff. Just be on the look out for an official for sale thread down the road most likely near the end of summer. Thanks for all the interest.



well now that it is after summer of 2011 are you interested in selling some of these? like 4


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

This is way late to the thread, but some good stuff to use for future mushrooms is Aves Apoxie Sculpt - Amazon.com: aves apoxie clay
Its a 2 part epoxy, that air dries rock hard in a few hours. It doesn't smell and once dry can be sanded, drilled into etc... It may cut down on your building time by having it air dry.

Also someone else mentioned Shelf Mushrooms. This crafter made shelf mushroom shelves with ... the mushrooms themselves! He let them dry and then gave them a baking treatment. Seems they're rather woody when dry (according to the post). Then once coated with a mat varnish, he uses them for shelves. He cuts them flat for the wall, but we can leave the base curved to fit on our tree sections. 
If he can support common items, I'm sure it'll hold a PDF.
Read more here - FinderMaker: Mushroom Shelf Tutorial!

I think I'll make a few myself... 
HTH


----------



## Jewelvivariums (May 28, 2013)

These are just phenomenal. I hope to see these stuck in the background on your next build. How are you attaching them again?


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but I just had to say that these are so AWESOME!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I have to admit that I really like the execution of this idea is --- but are the pseudo-mushrooms likely to aggregate green moss/algae as time passes? Will I periodically have to remove them and soak them in bleach to get any algae off?

TIA...


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm not much for fake looking things in the viv either but those do look very nice. Really well done with the sculpting/painting. I guess you 'can' say there are bioluminescent mushrooms so it is sort of reasonable. I'm not sure what tank I'd throw those in. Maybe some blue foot leucs.

If you ever feel like making those and selling them send me a PM.

-Nish


----------



## AOTR (Dec 4, 2014)

By any chance, are you still making anymore of this mushrooms for sale?


----------



## terraruums.eu (Feb 17, 2013)

AOTR I have tried making a few and they are not that hard. Get some polymer clay and try. I have to give it to Grimm for the idea, its a killer one 
Here are some I made


----------



## AOTR (Dec 4, 2014)

oh wow, those look awesome.. By any chance are you selling them?


----------



## terraruums.eu (Feb 17, 2013)

I live in Bulgaria, I think the postage would make them really expensive


----------



## AOTR (Dec 4, 2014)

Do you have an email that i can contact you at?


----------



## Lexy (Mar 22, 2015)

They are amazing but can i ask what you use to coat them to make them safe for vivs? I am giving these a go for my new build.


----------

